# Post Your Bikepacking ready El Mariachi



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought my El Mariachi for bike packing. Got a couple of bags on order with Revelate and planning on specking the front with a rigid Fargo V2 for racks and extra bottles. Only problem is I bought the complete and it came with a 20mm Maxle. Now I have to either relace the wheel with convertible hub or what for the CroMoto 20mm Maxle which is hear will come out real soon. How soon? Don’t know.

Anyway if you have your El Mariachi set up for bike packing, please share with us. Give us tips on how you rigged up that rack or whatever as long as it deals with bike packing!!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

VO2 Lax said:


> I bought my El Mariachi for bike packing. Got a couple of bags on order with Revelate and planning on specking the front with a rigid Fargo V2 for racks and extra bottles. Only problem is I bought the complete and it came with a 20mm Maxle. Now I have to either relace the wheel with convertible hub or what for the CroMoto 20mm Maxle which is hear will come out real soon. How soon? Don't know.
> 
> Anyway if you have your El Mariachi set up for bike packing, please share with us. Give us tips on how you rigged up that rack or whatever as long as it deals with bike packing!!


Thanks for getting this thread started bro. Though I primarily will be training for epics, endurance races and p2ps, I have a strong vision for bikepacking with the El Mar. Mine comes Friday with the Fargo fork. I will initially have it set up ss and it looks like I will be posting up pictures here and everywhere else I have mentioned my plans for it already.

Thanks again, now let's see and hear from others who use an El Mar to bikepack!


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

What is the reasoning for using a rigid El Mar instead of just going with the Fargo?

Is it the longer top tube, to use a flat bar?

I'm thinking about buying a Fargo for bikepacking, gravel/dirt roads and light trail use, but still undecided and the rigid El Mar would be another option.

Thanks guys.


Jerry


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

JerryW said:


> What is the reasoning for using a rigid El Mar instead of just going with the Fargo?
> 
> Is it the longer top tube, to use a flat bar?
> 
> ...


The reasons are two-fold. 
Off road technical trail handling geometry.
Single speed ability.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

JerryW, before I got my El Mariachi, I too was REALLY leaning towards the Fargo. Test rode and all. In the end, as Forgiven nick said, Off road technical trail handling geometry. I like to ride a lot of single track too so if I'm not using the El Mar for bike packing or commuting, I'll take it to my local trail. Keep in mind you'll have WAY more rear mounting options with the Fargo vs jig riggin stuff with the El Mar. That why I went with the Fargo V2 Front fork, so I can mount a rack and Anything cages. In the end it's all personal preference too, and I'm not a fan of drop bars.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

No need to jig rig VO2 Lax!

Products

Found out about those from one of the banner ads on the blog here:

Blog :

I am sure there are other legit solutions too.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Saw those racks. From New Zealand, to here costly, by jig riggin' I meant so clips from this guy below, but that only if you want to run panniers. 
Old Man Mountain: Pannier Racks For Any Bike

I plan on sticking with Revelate Designs saddle bags. Got my first order this week from for my front set up and he's top notch. Waiting on the saddle bags to come back in stock. Rode with a load on the front and it wasn't as bad as I thought it.

Thanks for that blog tip, like reading that stuff.


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. What you're saying makes good sense. I don't necessarily need all the extra mounts on the Fargo anyway as I would use frame/seat/handlebar packs to keep the weight down.

Drop bars on the trail...I'm still not too sure about that. Lotsa people seem to like it.

To me, the El Mar is a little cleaner looking, more traditional, if you will. Something about the steep, short top tube on the Fargo doesn't seem quite right. It is an attention getter though.

Enough of the off-topic...bring on the photos!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

JerryW said:


> Enough of the off-topic...bring on the photos!


Yeah Lax.  Wheres these new Revelate bags we are hearing about? hahaha

Pictures would be awesome. I gotta get me an oversized seat bag. Maybe some anything cages for the Fargo fork's mounts. Not really wanting to go to a full on frame bag yet, but handlebar bag, some feed bags. Man, I would love to see some great pics of El Mariachis loaded up!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Jump right in Jerry. Get the Mariachi. I considered the Fargo for a few days and really researched it, compared it to other known endurance racing bikes and 29ers I had personally ridden and the geometry made more sense on the Mariachi. I am really pleased with my choice. Even with my 110mm stem that I need to trade for a 90mm. Its a fantastic bike.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

I know, I'm laggin'. I'll post it up once it her all dialed in.


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

Taken directly from the Salsa website. It looks like an El Mariachi with a painted-to-match Fargo fork and Anything Cages.


----------



## AaronJ (Apr 3, 2006)

FYI, I'm running flat bars (alt bars to be more specific) on my Fargo. The frame and fork are made to carry as much stuff as possible. This pic is of it "unloaded" and it rides awesome on single track. When I was very careful with stem length and dialing in the fit. Nothing I can't do on this bike that I could on my previous, much like the El M. (Sir9, QBall, mcr9, Hifi, Monocog flight, etc.)

I was in your same position about a year ago and wanted a "bike-packing" bike. I went with the fargo and I am so glad that I did. I see myself keeping this frame / fork forever. That says a lot with my history of always wanting something "new".


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

They do make a Titanium one if you ever find money burning a hole in your pocket....


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

*First trip*

First fully loaded trip. Good 27 mile grind from my house to campsite, not bad for my first time and I'm already thinking of the next trip.

The El Mariachi did it's job, and so did the Relevate Designs bag. Will definitely be putting in an order for a seat bag once they're back in stock. Front load was perfect, but I would like to unload some weight from my Camelbak Alpine Explorer pack.


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Great thread! I have had an El Mar that I bought a few years ago with hopes of doing some S24 outings and have yet to make it out. This thread is getting me stoked to get myself in gear for a fall over nighter on the nearby C&O Canal Towpath so I need to start researching bags & racks soon.
Keep the picture & tales coming!


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

great stuff! more photos please. 

Any frame bag recommendations for the El M Ti?


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

*Revelate Designs*

Reco for your Ti El Mar? Revelate designs is coming out with bags for Salsa El Mariachi and Fargos real soon from what I hear.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

These bikes are made for bikepacking.









Bedrock bags


----------



## FrankoAmerican (Sep 30, 2013)

I've got a 2013 El Mariachi 3 with a Salsa-ordered rear rack. I am trying to use the bike for regular commuting but I'm quickly losing interest. The bike rides great with nothing loaded but with just 10-15 pounds (total) in the rear panniers it rides significantly more sluggish. Like it's not designed to carry stuff. Of course, it could be the rider but something seems a bit off with this bike. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## RideDownBrown (Aug 28, 2013)

My El Mar comes in next week cant wait to spend all winter perfecting my load up


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

FrankoAmerican said:


> I've got a 2013 El Mariachi 3 with a Salsa-ordered rear rack. I am trying to use the bike for regular commuting but I'm quickly losing interest. The bike rides great with nothing loaded but with just 10-15 pounds (total) in the rear panniers it rides significantly more sluggish. Like it's not designed to carry stuff. Of course, it could be the rider but something seems a bit off with this bike. Has anyone else experienced this?


Frank
Something is wrong there. What rear tire and air pressure are you running?
You should not have a squirrel'ly bike with just 10-15 #'s total, in panniers.

Example - I use this Specialized Crosstrail for similar as you describe, plus free road , dirt,,,,,, adventure tour with a dry bag over the panniers - zero problem sqirrel'ly feel and more weight than that. My panniers are low cost, saddle bag, commuter type to boot ($40). I like the gearing on this bike for such compared to MTB gearing but, irrelevant.

I run a 1.5" / 38 file tread at 75 psi rear urban / 50 psi dirt (specialized trigger) and currently a 1.8"/45 low profile, fast track, 8 lug knobby front (specialized renegade) at 50 psi urban/35 dirt).

My thought is your rear tire psi is low, as if single track mtb, non load via panniers. Adding more load,weight becomes over load soft/squirel'ly ? Or you have a very aggressive single track knobby on the back. When used on pavement,urban,gravel, it's skipping via the knobs not being able to dig it = less contact area.

My rack is a simple planet bike. I can easily run 30#'s rear cargo and have, no need for more to date.

Yesterdays urban ride tour/assault with a friend. For this I just use the X Armor , water proof back pack, shown. Good for 6-7#'s if needed.Note- zoom in on the tires.
With panniers-

I run this dry bag over the budget panniers/saddle bag for full load,tour and wet protection


I suspect it in your rear tire or possibly your pannier attachment.
Rather than giving up on the bike, try checking / adjusting the above, if you have not already.

Enjoy the outdoors.....


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

What









My 2012 El Mariachi....
Absolute workhorse. 
1x10 with a Oneup 42 tooth cog
Waiting on a Fargo fork to increase capacity. I'm in love.

Salsa El Mariachi 1x10
Cielo Mountain singlespeed
Specialized Stumpjumped Carbon Comp 1x10
Felt CX


----------



## bigringrider101 (May 13, 2006)

When I bought this EM, I was also thinking about going with a Fargo. What made me go this way was the SS capability. Now the Fargo does that too.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

P7200063 by iowagriz, on Flickr

My El Mar Ti on Upper Whitefish Lake in Montana. We did a Canadian Border to Ovando and back to Swan Lake trip the end of July 2014. All Revelate Bags, great fun!


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to see this thread's still going! My El Mar got me from Canada to the end of New Mexico this summer fully loaded!


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

VO2 Lax said:


> Glad to see this thread's still going! My El Mar got me from Canada to the end of New Mexico this summer fully loaded!


Nice job!! I too have ridden from Alberta to Chihuahua. Its a great trip!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my 2013 El Mariachi Ti set up, this was taken right before the start of the 2014 Trans North Georgia Adventure. I finished in just over 3 days.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Look at all those bomb pop blue El Mars! Here's mine from earlier this summer. A modest overnighter in western New Mexico. Loving the Jones Bar, too.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

My set-up from earlier this summer. Went the half-fat route for that trip.
Rode the High Country Pathway in N. Michigan. 84 mile of single track bliss. (well mostly)


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Hodo said:


> View attachment 928060
> 
> 
> My set-up from earlier this summer. Went the half-fat route for that trip.
> Rode the High Country Pathway in N. Michigan. 84 mile of single track bliss. (well mostly)


How long did it take you? I tried it around labor day and had to bail out the second day to catch my ride. My pace was very slow due to the fallen trees and overgrowth.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Tahoe Rim Trail. Overlooking Marlette lake over Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


> How long did it take you? I tried it around labor day and had to bail out the second day to catch my ride. My pace was very slow due to the fallen trees and overgrowth.


 Three full days on the trail. The ferns were completely blocking the view of the ground. Rode blind pretty much the whole way, crashed into a lot of downfall too, couldn't see it coming. 
How did the ticks treat ya? I ended up having to stop every 5-10 minutes to pick ticks off my legs.
Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually didn't notice any ticks, though I did treat my clothing with permethrin so I think that helped a lot. I wish I woulda has more time to complete the loop, I also wish trail builders in Michigan knew what switchbacks were  .


----------

